# fichiers envoyés par mail (compte mac.) ne sont pas lisible sur PC



## fabliubov (1 Février 2007)

Bonjour chers Macuniens,

Je ne comprends pas.J'ai envoyé un message avec des pièces jointes (des photos jpg) depuis mail avec mon compte .mac à un utilisateur Windows PC (je ne connais pas son programme de messagerie mais c'est certainement celui installé par défaut sur WIndows XP).
Il a bien reçu mon mail mais il ne pouvait ni lire le mot que je lui avais écrit,ni ouvrir les pièces jointes(et elles n'étaient pas visible à l'ouverture de mon message).
J'ai alors renvoyé le même courrier derpuis Entourage avec mon compte HOTMAIL et là,ça marchait...Il a tout bien reçu...
Est ce que vous avez rencontré un problème de compatibilité similaire?
Ou peut être l'a t'il mal ouvert?


----------



## zebulon35 (1 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> Bonjour chers Macuniens,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas.J'ai envoyé un message avec des pièces jointes (des photos jpg) depuis mail avec mon compte .mac à un utilisateur Windows PC (je ne connais pas son programme de messagerie mais c'est certainement celui installé par défaut sur WIndows XP).
> Il a bien reçu mon mail mais il ne pouvait ni lire le mot que je lui avais écrit,ni ouvrir les pièces jointes(et elles n'étaient pas visible à l'ouverture de mon message).
> ...



*pour les pièces jointes, aller dans mail, edition, pièces jointes et sélectionner toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles windows
*


----------



## vleroy (1 Février 2007)

le post au dessus remédie à 85% de ce type de rendu. Néanmoins, cela m'arrive également sous mail, notamment lorsque tu jettes des photos d'iphoto directement dans le message. Alors que les photos retouchées sous photoshopCS ne posent aucun problème.

Il existe une solution "très bestiale" avec des PC récalcitrants. Tu mets tout dans un dossier, tu zippes l'ensemble et t'envoie le zip. Là, ils ont curieusement plus de pb


----------



## BernardRey (1 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> J'ai envoy&#233; un message avec des pi&#232;ces jointes (des photos jpg) depuis mail avec mon compte .mac &#224; un utilisateur Windows PC (je ne connais pas son programme de messagerie mais c'est certainement celui install&#233; par d&#233;faut sur WIndows XP).
> Il a bien re&#231;u mon mail mais il ne pouvait ni lire le mot que je lui avais &#233;crit, ni ouvrir les pi&#232;ces jointes(et elles n'&#233;taient pas visible &#224; l'ouverture de mon message).


C'est un probl&#232;me qui revient tr&#232;s r&#233;guli&#232;rement (par exemple dans ce fil d'aujourd'hui m&#234;me). Par d&#233;faut, Mail encode comme un cochon d&#232;s qu'il y a une pi&#232;ce jointe (m&#234;me si elle est bien envoy&#233;e "compatible Windows") et du coup, certains logiciels de messagerie sous Windows ne savent pas interpr&#233;ter correctement les messages. Du coup, une bouillie avec des caract&#232;res chinois s'affiche (et &#231;a rend les windowsiens un peu moqueurs)...

Une recherche, par exemple sur _NSPreferredMailCharset_, te permettra de r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me de fa&#231;on "plus ou moins d&#233;finitive". Au coup par coup (mais c'est fastidieux) tu peux modifier l'encodage au moment de l'envoi.


----------



## fabliubov (1 Février 2007)

oui mais j'ai bien coché dans mail,edition,toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles windows.


----------



## BernardRey (1 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> oui mais j'ai bien coché dans mail,edition,toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles windows.


Justement : ça n'a rien à voir avec ça, mais avec l'encodage (qui est tout sauf standard) utilisé par Mail.


----------



## fabliubov (2 Février 2007)

Tu as écrit:

_ Au coup par coup (mais c'est fastidieux) tu peux modifier l'encodage au moment de l'envoi._

Tu peux être plus précit?

Comment est ce qu'on peut changer l'encodage?


----------



## fabliubov (2 Février 2007)

Bon j'ai fait une recherche et j'ai un peu progressé.

Donc j'ai fermé mail ,je suis allé sur Terminal ,j'ai tapé :defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"

Puis j'ai appuyé sur Retour.Et là,je reçoit aucune réponse de Terminal,il revient à la ligne sans rien me dire...Je sais pas si il a ppris en compte ma commande?

Et puis par mesure de précaution,j'ai réouvert Mail,je suis allé dans Message <Encodage du texte<Occidental (Iso Latin 1)

J'aurais pas mieux fait de choisir Occidental (Windows Latin 1)?

Est ce qu'avec tous ces réglages,je peux être confiant désormais sur la lisibilité de mes messages?


----------



## BernardRey (2 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> _Au coup par coup (mais c'est fastidieux) tu peux modifier l'encodage au moment de l'envoi._
> 
> Tu peux &#234;tre plus pr&#233;cis ?
> 
> Comment est ce qu'on peut changer l'encodage ?


Dans le menu "Messages" > "Encodage du texte" choisir "Unicode (UTF-8)" (par exemple)



fabliubov a dit:


> Donc j'ai ferm&#233; mail ,je suis all&#233; sur Terminal ,j'ai tap&#233; :defaults write com.apple.mail NSPreferredMailCharset "UTF-8"
> 
> Puis j'ai appuy&#233; sur Retour. Et l&#224;, je re&#231;oit aucune r&#233;ponse de Terminal, il revient &#224; la ligne sans rien me dire... Je sais pas si il a ppris en compte ma commande ?


Oui, le Terminal n'est pas bavard ! Pour v&#233;rifier, le mieux est de regarder s'il fait bien ce qu'on lui a demand&#233;, c'est &#224; dire mettre dans les en-t&#234;tes l'encodage "UTF-8". Il "suffit" de cr&#233;er un nouveau message et de regarder dans les en-t&#234;tes. Pas besoin de l'envoyer, on peut se contenter d'enregistrer le message, c'est suffisant pour voir les en-t&#234;tes au complet (dans "Pr&#233;sentation" > "Message" > "En-t&#234;tes longs"). 

Sinon, tu peux aussi aller regarder dans le fichier de pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Mail (com.apple.mail.plist) mais c'est moins &#233;vident &#224; explorer 



fabliubov a dit:


> Et puis par mesure de pr&#233;caution, j'ai r&#233;ouvert Mail, je suis all&#233; dans Message <Encodage du texte<Occidental (Iso Latin 1)
> 
> J'aurais pas mieux fait de choisir Occidental (Windows Latin 1) ?


C'est comme tu veux.



fabliubov a dit:


> Est ce qu'avec tous ces r&#233;glages, je peux &#234;tre confiant d&#233;sormais sur la lisibilit&#233; de mes messages ?


Disons que tu peux raisonnablement l'&#234;tre. L'avantage de l'Unicode, c'est que &#231;a permet de prendre en compte tout ce qui est susceptible de se pr&#233;senter. De nos jours, il ne doit plus trop y avoir de logiciels de messagerie qui ne soient pas capables de lire de l'Unicode. Mais bon, le probl&#232;me avec les encodages, c'est qu'il faut, par d&#233;finition, que les deux outils soient capable de faire leur part. Et c'est toute l'utilit&#233; (justement) des standards - le recours de Mail &#224; un encodage non standard est de ce point de vue une source de soucis, la preuve...


----------



## fabliubov (2 Février 2007)

Je n'ai pas bien compris comment mettre les en-têtes pour vérifier que ma commande Terminal a bien été effectué.

J'ai ouvert un nouveau message,puis j'ai écrit quelques lignes,puis j'ai enregistré comme brouillon (la case enregistrer sous est grise).J'ai ouvert mon brouillon,j'ai cherché une en-tête (je ne comprend pas vraimlent ce que c'est mais j'ai rien trouvé de nouveau...).Je suis allé à Présentation,Message et en têtes longs
Et là,une foule d'informations que je ne comprend pas (voir photo).

Sinon,pourquoi à chaque fois que j'ouvre un message ou que j'en envoie un,l'encodage se remet à automatique.Il faut donc que je répète à chaque manip l'encodage Occidental (Iso latin 1)?C'est un peu fastidieux,non?

Et dernière question: Pourquoi à chaque fois que j'envoie un message avec Mail,il m'envoie mon message dans ma boîte de réception,ce c...


----------



## BernardRey (2 Février 2007)

fabliubov a dit:


> Je suis allé à Présentation,Message et en têtes longs
> Et là,une foule d'informations que je ne comprend pas (voir photo).


Quelque chose n'a pas dû fonctionner correctement car, après ta manip, tu ne devrait pas avoir *charset=US-ASCII* dans les en-têtes, mais *charset=UTF-8* (c'est évidemment ce qu'on cherche à obtenir). A recommencer, peut-être...



fabliubov a dit:


> Sinon, pourquoi à chaque fois que j'ouvre un message ou que j'en envoie un, l'encodage se remet à automatique. Il faut donc que je répète à chaque manip l'encodage Occidental (Iso latin 1) ? C'est un peu fastidieux,non ?


Justement, le principe de la commande dans le Terminal est de mettre le paramétrage par défaut sur UTF-8 pour ne pas devoir aller modifier à la main à chaque message. Donc, quand c'est sur "Automatique", en fait c'est sur "UTF-8". Enfin, ça devrait (et c'est bien le cas chez moi et chez tous ceux qui ont fait la manip) 



fabliubov a dit:


> Pourquoi à chaque fois que j'envoie un message avec Mail,il m'envoie mon message dans ma boîte de réception,ce c...


Ah, la, je ne sais pas. Faut voir ce que tu as comme réglage dans les préférences, je suppose. Ou dans "BAL" > "Utiliser cette boîte aux lettres pour..." Mais bon, Mail...


----------



## fabliubov (2 Février 2007)

Merci pour tes réponses.

J'ai refait la manip dans le Terminal.Puis j'ai voulu tester dans mail.J'ai d'abord préparé un message et je l'ai enregistré en brouillon.Puis je suis allé dans le dossier brouillon et j'ai retrouvé mon message.Dessus,il y avait bien l'en-tête  "UTF-8". (voir photo 1)

Par contre,lorsque j'ai envoyé un message avec des pièces jointes,j'ai pu voir le résultat tout de suite (comme je te l'ai dit,mes messages envoyés me reviennent tout de suite).Et bien,dessus,pas de trace de  "UTF-8" (voir photo 2)

Alors est ce que ça marche?

Mais aussi,j'avais bien dit au départ de ccette discussion que j'avais un problème aussi avc mes pièces jointes.Des deux photos jpg que j'ai envoyé à un correspondant PCiste,aucune ne pouvait être ouverte dans sa messagerie (surement Outlook).
Je ne pense pas que changer de code va rendre mes fichiers liés plus lisibles?
Non?


----------



## vleroy (2 Février 2007)

sans vouloir expliquer la chose, je t'ai donné une solution qui marche pour la vivre au quotidien. tu zippes et hop.

Et le pire, c'est que sans cela ton correspondant va aléatoirement les recevoir correctement (enfin aléatoire pour nous!)


----------



## BernardRey (2 Février 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> sans vouloir expliquer la chose, je t'ai donné une solution qui marche pour la vivre au quotidien. tu zippes et hop.


Le fait que les PJ soient zippées permet d'éviter l'encodage avec le jeu de caractères "charset=MACINTOSH" ?


----------



## vleroy (3 Février 2007)

bernard, je parlais de son problème pas de ma bidouille
moi tout est en utf-8 et pourtant certains correspondants PC ont le pb.
il y à chaque fois un point commun : des photos depuis iphoto en glisser déposer

dans mon cas, il n'y avait pas de ce pb, mais peut être vérifier les problèmes d'autorisations des pièces jointes. Côté web, si les fichiers quelqu'ils soient n'ont pas des autorisations correctes, les PC ne savent plus les gérer. Je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit lié, mais cela ne coûte rien de vérifer.


----------



## fabliubov (3 Février 2007)

Les fichiers liés dont je parlais, c'étaient des photos jpg crées par mon scan epson.


----------



## yema (19 Septembre 2007)

Pour info, le seul standard compatible toutes plateformes est bien UTF-8.
Hors, apple utiise par défaut son encodage mac
et Windows le sien.
Conclusion : pour une parfaite compatibilité il faut que chacun (windows et mac) soit réglé sur l'encodage UTF-8


----------

